# Newbie Questions...



## danielW2599 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi guys, I have a few questions if I may...

I have found a TT that I like, its a 2002 1.8 (225bhp) in black, has full service history, 12 months MOT and 6 months Tax. Its being sold by a dealer and it is posted at £8.5K with 60K miles on clock...does this sound reasonable?

I would also like to know (before I bite the bullet) how are they like to live with and are they generally fault free or do they need attention from time to time?

Any common and or expensive faults I need to worry about?

Cheers all

Daniel


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi , price seems ok for a dealer, at that mileage check the cam belt and water pump has been changed. The tt has a few niggly faults , such as coil pack's failing and dashpod problems (free fix from audi) so not too much to worry about. 
ps Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

sounds like a fair deal. if you can afford a warrenty that will take the risk out for a year.... served me well when I took the plunge.

great car -- but it will need attention time to time (more so than a relaible toyota)

Welcome.

TTitan


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome first step buy the TT second step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## danielW2599 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks guys for the welcome and comments.

Ive bit the bullet now and put down my deposit and sorted the insurance and should hopefully be picking it up next weekend  Looking foward to it as it should be a good step up from my current 2001 vauxhall vectra! 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and once you have got it, get some pictures up


----------

